# Noise?



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Been having alot of noise coming from computer, sometimes its somewhat quiet and sometimes loud. sounds like its caused from something spinning. Could it be the hard drive? I had it replaced several months ago. Should i be real worried and get it looked at ASAP? I think if its my harddrive and it gets jacked up all the files will not be able to be salvaged.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

it could be the fan that cools the componants down, they are cheap and fairly simple to replace.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

hey, thanks. i gave it a tap and it quieted down, must be the fan. Thanks again.


----------



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

riverbob, backup backup backup. do a backup of your files every so often is what I'm saying.


----------

